# wild freedom food



## jadeh31 (Aug 31, 2017)

So I got an email from zooplus about New items they are stocking. One of those is the wild freedom food. Does anyone have any experience with it? Looking at ingredients it seems to be high meat content and grain free


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

jadeh31 said:


> So I got an email from zooplus about New items they are stocking. One of those is the wild freedom food. Does anyone have any experience with it? Looking at ingredients it seems to be high meat content and grain free


Placed an order yesterday - included a trial pack of the wet, mixed flavours. Was going to order the dry as well as almost out of thrive n it is BOGOF, But very high in carbs so went for purizon instead


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

So my ZP order arrived yesterday. Opened a tin this morning - chicken. Jessie licked the bowl clean! It looks to have a few lumps of fatty meat ( the white bits in the photo). I think I'll pick a few of those out.
If she also likes the other flavours might put in another order soon while it's on the intro price - and keep my fingers crossed she doesn't want it anymore!!!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

SbanR said:


> So my ZP order arrived yesterday. Opened a tin this morning - chicken. Jessie licked the bowl clean! It looks to have a few lumps of fatty meat ( the white bits in the photo). I think I'll pick a few of those out.
> If she also likes the other flavours might put in another order soon while it's on the intro price - and keep my fingers crossed she doesn't want it anymore!!!
> View attachment 341695


@SbanR Iknow this is an old thread but I got a sachet of the dry free with this months "Your Cat" magazine so thought I'd check out if they did a wet version and found this thread (thank you Google !).I see that Zooplus do a 6x200gr trial pack but before I put in an order my question is - is it still in favour with your lot ?


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Bertie'sMum said:


> @SbanR Iknow this is an old thread but I got a sachet of the dry free with this months "Your Cat" magazine so thought I'd check out if they did a wet version and found this thread (thank you Google !).I see that Zooplus do a 6x200gr trial pack but before I put in an order my question is - is it still in favour with your lot ?


I'm not @SbanR, but I'll answer anyway. Annie likes the Wild Freedom wet food. It's not her very favourite but going down well.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Bertie'sMum said:


> @SbanR Iknow this is an old thread but I got a sachet of the dry free with this months "Your Cat" magazine so thought I'd check out if they did a wet version and found this thread (thank you Google !).I see that Zooplus do a 6x200gr trial pack but before I put in an order my question is - is it still in favour with your lot ?


Jessie went off it for a while but is back to eating it again.
Needless to say, Ollie awkward ****** that he is, won't have anything to do with it.

I no longer see the white fatty bits shown in the photo so perhaps that was a manufacturing blip


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

thanks for that  If his past behaviour with food is anything to go by then I suspect that Bertie will have the same reaction to it as Ollie


----------



## Catsarelush (Jul 17, 2020)

jadeh31 said:


> So I got an email from zooplus about New items they are stocking. One of those is the wild freedom food. Does anyone have any experience with it? Looking at ingredients it seems to be high meat content and grain free


Hello  I liked the look of it too I have just ordered the trial pack let you know if they like it  we have just tried the trial pack for ferlinga , smelled lovely and good ingredients but they wasnt too keen on it and one of my cats wouldnt eat it at all , hopefully the wild freedom will be nice


----------



## Raggie Dollie (Sep 19, 2020)

Hi was wond


Catsarelush said:


> Hello  I liked the look of it too I have just ordered the trial pack let you know if they like it  we have just tried the trial pack for ferlinga , smelled lovely and good ingredients but they wasnt too keen on it and one of my cats wouldnt eat it at all , hopefully the wild freedom will be nice


----------



## Raggie Dollie (Sep 19, 2020)

Hi I was wondering how you got on with the Wild Freedom? I got my trial pack and my cats really like it - though today is the first day so we’ll see how it goes! I’ve been reading about the whole raw food thing and am going to try this and see how we go before committing to buying a grinder etc


----------

